# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  General Road Construction in Moore

## Plutonic Panda

Just created this to list and discuss the non-major specific road projects happening around Moore.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Not too familiar with Moore so I'm not sure how much this is needed, but here it is:




> Rod Cleveland would like to serve a third term as the Cleveland County commissioner for District 1, which includes parts of Moore and South Oklahoma City. Cleveland says one of the problems he'd like to solve is the difficult issue of getting an overpass at 34th Street and I-35. 
> 
> - See more at: News | Moore Monthly

----------


## Tavia

That area is in desperate need of this overpass.  It would help with the terrible traffic at 19th street.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> *NW 5th Street, from Broadway to Markwell
> Project Description: Reconstruct NW 5th Street from Broadway Avenue to Markwell Street. Project includes storm sewer improvements and improvements to the NW 5th Street/Service Road/Telephone Road intersection.*
> 
> Project Status: Under Construction


- 5 For the Future | City of Moore

----------


## SoonerVIC

Here's what's on the C/O Moore's web site today about it...

"TIGER Grant

Project Description: This is a newly announced grant opportunity from the Federal DOT. The City of Moore intends to apply for funding to be used to construct the S. 34th Street Overpass. It is anticipated that if this overpass is constructed, the traffic congestion experienced on S. 19th Street will be greatly reduced. The overpass will also provide an important link from the southwest side of Moore to the southeast side of Moore, as well as providing strategic economic development opportunities along the I-35 corridor. Very few details are known yet about the grant application, but City Staff is monitoring its status regularly. Estimated Cost: $20.228 million. Project Status: Grant Request Denied. The City of Moore received notice that this project was not selected for funding."

----------


## jn1780

> Here's what's on the C/O Moore's web site today about it...
> 
> "TIGER Grant
> 
> Project Description: This is a newly announced grant opportunity from the Federal DOT. The City of Moore intends to apply for funding to be used to construct the S. 34th Street Overpass. It is anticipated that if this overpass is constructed, the traffic congestion experienced on S. 19th Street will be greatly reduced. The overpass will also provide an important link from the southwest side of Moore to the southeast side of Moore, as well as providing strategic economic development opportunities along the I-35 corridor. Very few details are known yet about the grant application, but City Staff is monitoring its status regularly. Estimated Cost: $20.228 million. Project Status: *Grant Request Denied.* The City of Moore received notice that this project was not selected for funding."


That's too bad.

----------


## Robert_M

I can't be certain but I think that was an old grant which Norman got for the Rock Creek Bridge and doesn't relate to any current efforts they are pursuing for the bridge.

----------


## daddycaddy

> I can't be certain but I think that was an old grant which Norman got for the Rock Creek Bridge and doesn't relate to any current efforts they are pursuing for the bridge.


Looks like it was from 2009?

ARRA Stimulus Projects | City of Moore

----------


## Plutonic Panda

From Moore Monthly




> City Council Approves Redesign of Busy 19th Street Intersection 
> by Sarah Jensen
> Jul 08, 2014
> 
> MOORE, Okla.- The Moore City Council unanimously voted to approve the redesign of a busy 19th Street intersection at its Monday meeting. 
> 
> The agreement grants Red Plains Professional, Inc. the rights to utilize its engineering services for the redesign of the intersection of Max Morgan Drive and SW 19th Street. The project will also extend Max Morgan Drive to help serve additional commercial development that is currently in the works in the area. 
> 
> The project is set to cost approximately $19,600.
> ...

----------


## bille

Anybody know the details on this?  I can't see how the redesign of this intersection would trump other areas that are way busier.  Either way 20k won't buy much!

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Anybody know the details on this?  I can't see how the redesign of this intersection would trump other areas that are way busier.  Either way 20k won't buy much!


If I recall right... dual left turn lanes... dedicated right turn lanes... and that is it. They really need to widen every road in this stretch to 3 lanes each way and reconfigure the service roads to one way, 3 lanes each way.... which remove two traffic lights.. a couple new over passes and the traffic congestion would decrease significantly.

----------


## bille

Agreed, they need a lot more work than 20k worth, I'm not sure why there hasn't been more discussion on this, surely they'be been made aware as they continue to add the traffic is only going to get worse.  To fully develop/redevelop everything that's happening in the area they need to address an overpass at 34th and redo 19th and 4th streets on/off ramps, service road, etc

----------


## Jesseda

I can not wait until. sams, Winco and the new garden ridge store along with all the other developments like the pipeline gets built and 19th roads are still the same. Nightmare upon the already nightmare!!!

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I can not wait until. sams, Winco and the new garden ridge store along with all the other developments like the pipeline gets built and 19th roads are still the same. Nightmare upon the already nightmare!!!


It will definitely be interesting to see how the city handles it, that's for sure. It seems to, that this area is ripe for a Costco to open up some day.

----------


## HangryHippo

> Agreed, they need a lot more work than 20k worth, I'm not sure why there hasn't been more discussion on this, surely they'be been made aware as they continue to add the traffic is only going to get worse.  To fully develop/redevelop everything that's happening in the area they need to address an overpass at 34th and redo 19th and 4th streets on/off ramps, service road, etc


To *fully* develop/redevelop everything, they need to start over with a better site plan and fewer curb cuts.  Then they could work the traffic routes around a better layout.

----------


## Robert_M

Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't Max Morgan Drive the North Bound 1/2 of Fritz Blvd. going back into L.A. Fitness? If the dual left turn lanes are going North as well as the dedicated right turn line also going North that seems pretty adequate for what is there even if the rumored Costco does go in next to L.A. Fitness. If you make them required to only have a right turn only onto 19th Street and use the Max Morgan as the primary entrance this could work.

----------


## sharpshooter

> Anybody know the details on this?  I can't see how the redesign of this intersection would trump other areas that are way busier.  Either way 20k won't buy much!


The way I read it, 20K is to pay for engineering only.

----------


## Bobby821

Is there a Costco rumored for Moore on 19th street??

----------


## Roger S

> Is there a Costco rumored for Moore on 19th street??


There is a Winco confirmed... Haven't heard anything about a Costco but things could get interesting if we got a Costco with the new Sam's and Winco.

----------


## Bobby821

> There is a Winco confirmed... Haven't heard anything about a Costco but things could get interesting if we got a Costco with the new Sam's and Winco.


Agreed

----------


## Robert_M

I read somewhere, thought it was on here, that Costco was eyeing a site around there but I can't for the life of me find the information anymore so maybe it was a dream.  Also reading through the Costco tread as well it appears their OKC plans have slowed and that site may not be available anymore when / if they decide to come to Moore.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

This area seems like a no brainer for a Costco someday

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Moore City Council approves $5 million sales tax note for street improvements | News OK

----------


## Robert_M

The article says that the first year revenue from the Sams is expected to be 2.8 million.  At the current rate it looks like the city gets 3.75% of the 8.5% collected.  If I am not an embarrassment to my former math teachers that would put yearly sales at around 74.5 million? I knew they did a lot of business but that seems really high to me for some reason.

----------


## bucfan1512

Surprisingly enough that is just around $200,000 a day which is believable to me.

----------


## bille

I wonder how much of that will be pizza or hot dog combos?

----------


## Robert_M

http://www.retailingtoday.com/sites/...0Club_2012.pdf

Yeah found this little retail paper a bit ago doing some more investigating.  It says at the end of their fiscal year 1/31/12 they had sales of 53.8 billion(!) with 611 stores.  That averages out to 88 million per store. And that number was only 12% of all Walmart sales.

----------


## Jersey Boss

> The article says that the first year revenue from the Sams is expected to be 2.8 million.  At the current rate it looks like the city gets 3.75% of the 8.5% collected.  If I am not an embarrassment to my former math teachers that would put yearly sales at around 74.5 million? I knew they did a lot of business but that seems really high to me for some reason.


Keep in mind that a good part of this is not new business, but sales poached from WalMart and others.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

News | Moore Monthly

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Update to the 19th St traffic situation




> MOORE, Okla.- The City Council recently authorized a $5 million dollar loan to help fund a variety of public improvements that include a number of street repairs and intersection redesigns for a number of high traffic areas. 
> 
> "They are going to see quite a bit of construction over the next year," said City Manager Steve Eddy. 
> 
> The new Sam's Club currently under construction at the corner of 19th Street and Broadway is the anticipated revenue source for the loan. As the new business is continues to progress, a number of new construction projects to improve a number of intersections and roadways are set to begin.
> 
> "The primary thing that they will see that will start pretty soon is the improvements at the intersection of 19th and Broadway in anticipation of the Sam's Club opening," said Eddy. "It will include widening the intersection and adding some lanes on 19th Street. Other projects include the intersection at 19th Street and Eastern, 19th Street and Tower, and 4th Street and Telephone. All of these improvements are designed to just help carry traffic better through these intersections. We are also going to be doing some overlay projects. We will be putting down new asphalt on 19th Street between Telephone Road and Santa Fe, along with the Service Roads in front of the Warren Theatre and Kohl's."
> 
> The anticipated new annual revenue of approximately $2.8 million from the Sam's Club that is making these improvements possible. The City Council authorized the $5 million loan with BancFirst. It will be paid back over the next five years with the new revenue. The first year the city will only pay the interest which is estimated to be around $100,000.
> ...

----------


## Zuplar

News | Moore Monthly

Bond going before the people for a 34th St overpass.

----------


## Robert_M

Reading the article it appears that even if the bond gets passed there is a lot of hurtles to jump for the bridge with the creek running by the railroad tracks as well as ODOT's rule since it crosses their highway.  This could be 5 - 10 years down the line before it's done.

----------


## Roger S

> “A railroad underpass on 4th Street is a convenience,” said Ward 2 City Councilman Mark Hamm. “An overpass at 34th Street is a necessity.”


Ummm... Tell that to the people living East of the tracks that are waiting on an ambulance stuck on the other side of a train.... I think he got this backwards... 34th street is for convenience. 4th Street, or 12th Street, underpass could save a life.

----------


## bille

Perhaps he said it backwards but there's no bond vote in place for the railroad underpass, is there?  I am surprised the overpass is getting any attention, especially before the underpass but at the same time a lot of people think an overpass at 34th will solve all our traffic problems <lol, sure>.  I'm all for the overpass though as it will certainly benefit us.

All things considered I have a feeling that if they were to put the vote out there for both projects at the same time and it had to be one or the other, the overpass would win out.

----------


## Roger S

> Perhaps he said it backwards but there's no bond vote in place for the railroad underpass, is there?


City of Moore put a question on their FB page the other day about the two. You were supposed to Like the post if you wanted one option and comment if you wanted the other and I believe they said it would be discussed at an upcoming Council Meeting. I never went back to see how it turned out but apparently more people wanted the convenience the overpass will offer.

I also thought it was strange that comment came from the Ward 2 councilman since neither project would be in his ward..... I still think it's a backward comment.... Bridging 34th is for convenience of not having to deal with 19th Street traffic and building the underpass would alleviate a possible emergency situation  from becoming worse.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Here is the graphic for it

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Also, here is another article from News9 about the bond proposal and some other small projects

Moore Voters To Consider Bond Proposal, Sales Tax - News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports |

----------


## bille

> City of Moore put a question on their FB page the other day about the two. You were supposed to Like the post if you wanted one option and comment if you wanted the other and I believe they said it would be discussed at an upcoming Council Meeting. I never went back to see how it turned out but apparently more people wanted the convenience the overpass will offer.
> 
> I also thought it was strange that comment came from the Ward 2 councilman since neither project would be in his ward..... I still think it's a backward comment.... Bridging 34th is for convenience of not having to deal with 19th Street traffic and building the underpass would alleviate a possible emergency situation  from becoming worse.


Interesting!  I missed that post but I guessed right apparently.

----------


## Robert_M

This is from the Norman Transcript Article linked in the news9 article.

Moore to vote on $15 million bond project - Norman Transcript: News

The council also briefly considered using the bond to build a railroad underpass east of the intersection of South Fourth Street and Broadway Street. While some Moore residents have complained about stopped trains blocking traffic in the area, the bigger concern is the bridge at 34th Street.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

News | Moore Monthly

----------


## menos

If they are not going to build the underpass at 4th can they at least do something about how horrid the crossing is? All the new money is going into south Moore and it seems like the central part of Moore is forgotten about.

----------


## bille

The railroad crossing is actually the responsibility of the railroad, not the city.

----------


## sharpshooter

Also on the November ballot is a vote to renew a _temporary_ half percent, or 0.5 percent sales tax increase that was first approved in 2007. Initially, this _temporary_ sales tax increase paid to build new fire stations. It was renewed in April 2011 and has netted $12.5 million in revenue for the city with $10 million used for residential streets and $2.5 million for safety equipment. 

As I've stated in the past in a different thread on the new Central Park, there is no such thing as a _temporary_ sales tax in Moore. Once a _temporary_ sales tax is passed, the City will always ask it's citizens to renew it for a good cause.

----------


## bille

What's it going to be used for now?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

There was a slight mistake in last week story. The updated article is here:




> In last week's story on the Moore City Council's decision asking voters to approve or disapprove a bond issue to fund an I-35 overpass at 34th Street we incorrectly attributed a statement to Ward 2 Council Member Mark Hamm. That statement was made by Ward 1 Council Member David Roberts. Here is Roberts' statement in it's entirety:
> 
> "I've tried to sort this out over several days and I think I came to the conclusion while a go that, in reference to the overpass versus the bridge over I-35. The overpass is a convenience for our citizens but the bridge at I-35 is an urgency on the part of our business community and our citizens to get that traffic moving as we as we can down in that area. And it seems likely the only way that's gonna be possible is for that bridge to be built across there so that some of the other things can be done that will help move that traffic." 
> 
> - See more at: News | Moore Monthly

----------


## s00nr1

It is very unlikely I will be voting for an increase on my property taxes to make up for absolutely horrid planning by city planners in regards to 19th Street. At some point city leaders need to do what's best for residents and not for businesses, take a step back, and realize their total lack of foresight in terms of cohesive development is the cause of the issue, not the lack of an overpass at 34th.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Well, I certainly can't tell you how to spend your money or what to vote for, but at some point that overpass is going to have to be built. The sales tax these developments are creating is great for Moore. Moore is progressing and has the capability to do great things.

I'm curious though, do you not like the development or just think that Moore should have planned the infrastructure better and included it in future construction without needing a special bond for it.

----------


## s00nr1

I live here and have to deal with the nightmare that is 19th St on a daily basis. Moore has turned into a "build at all cost" town with a lack of emphasis on long-term, sustainable planning. The fact that there is a stop light for a Wal-Mart that is improperly positioned along an interstate service road is a prime example. Building an overpass with no access to I-35 is not going to alleviate the issue enough to warrant a 15-year general obligation bond. 

Had this been a partnership with ODoT to include exit and entry from/to I-35 I would probably feel differently -- but the fact remains it's 19th St that is in immediate need of overhaul....not an overpass at 34th. And certainly for all the complaints us east-siders have had the past several years about the crossing at 4th St, and the fact the new local hospital will be built directly west of this crossing, the underpass at 4th should have higher importance.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I live here and have to deal with the nightmare that is 19th St on a daily basis. Moore has turned into a "build at all cost" town with a lack of emphasis on long-term, sustainable planning. The fact that there is a stop light for a Wal-Mart that is improperly positioned along an interstate service road is a prime example. Building an overpass with no access to I-35 is not going to alleviate the issue enough to warrant a 15-year general obligation bond. 
> 
> Had this been a partnership with ODoT to include exit and entry from/to I-35 I would probably feel differently -- but the fact remains it's 19th St that is in immediate need of overhaul....not an overpass at 34th. And certainly for all the complaints us east-siders have had the past several years about the crossing at 4th St, and the fact the new local hospital will be built directly west of this crossing, the underpass at 4th should have higher importance.


I hear you

Whatever the case is, I wish you luck from Edmond. I rarely drive on that street, but when I do..... wow :/

----------


## flintysooner

There's a Traffic Study available on the City of Moore website:
Traffic Impact Study for 19th Street | City of Moore

----------


## sharpshooter

How big does Moore have to get to be considered successful?  How large a population..... how many restaurants..... how much traffic congestion..... how much noise pollution..... before we all sit back and say we did it; we're now considered a great city?  This used to be a quiet little town with one high school and one main shopping district on I-35 with very little traffic a great quality of life. The first time I visited my neighborhood which is directly East of SouthMoore high school, Santa Fe was still a gravel road. There were two, 4-way stop signs on 19th  street between I-35 and Santa Fe and you rarely had to wait to go through the intersections. Property and sales taxes were reasonable. Housing costs were a bargain. So what if you had to drive to Norman or South OKC to visit a certain restaurant or retail store. And now? Well..... I'll sure be glad when Moore finishes becoming successful.

----------


## G.Walker

Moore's development and population will soon max out. Unlike other cities, Moore does not have a lot of area to expand, they are surround by OKC to the North, East, West, and Norman to the South. Moore is just your typical suburban bedroom community. They will soon be no more room to add housing, big box retailers, etc. I believe Moore's population will cap out around 75,000, and development will come to a halt once south of 19th street is built up to Indian Hills Rd.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Moore's development and population will soon max out. Unlike other cities, Moore does not have a lot of area to expand, they are surround by OKC to the North, East, West, and Norman to the South. Moore is just your typical suburban bedroom community. They will soon be no more room to add housing, big box retailers, etc. I believe Moore's population will cap out around 75,000, and development will come to a halt once south of 19th street is built up to Indian Hills Rd.


I thought that too, but Moore actually has a little bit more room to expand. Once it reaches critical mass, if the interest is still there, you will then see older, run down neighborhoods start to be torn down and new, higher density redevelopment take place.

----------


## adaniel

> How big does Moore have to get to be considered successful?  How large a population..... how many restaurants..... how much traffic congestion..... how much noise pollution..... before we all sit back and say we did it; we're now considered a great city?  This used to be a quiet little town with one high school and one main shopping district on I-35 with very little traffic a great quality of life. The first time I visited my neighborhood which is directly East of SouthMoore high school, Santa Fe was still a gravel road. There were two, 4-way stop signs on 19th  street between I-35 and Santa Fe and you rarely had to wait to go through the intersections. Property and sales taxes were reasonable. Housing costs were a bargain. So what if you had to drive to Norman or South OKC to visit a certain restaurant or retail store. And now? Well..... I'll sure be glad when Moore finishes becoming successful.


Well the only constant in life is change LOL. I'm sure we could all get nostalgic for how things used to be back in the day. OKC metro in general is growing at a good pace so what you said could be applied to any city within the immediate urban area. 

As far as Moore is concerned, I applaud their leadership in getting businesses but I think the jury is still out on whether this is all sustainable. Growth for growth's sake is fine if you're a tumor. 

We only need to look at Midwest City or Warr Acres to know suburbs cycle, particularly those like Moore with an abundance of "starter homes." If you look at the most successful suburbs in this area--Norman and Edmond--they have similar characteristics of good schools, diversified tax base, and some level of white collar employment. Outside of the school system, I can't really say Moore has these. From the outside looking in, I think Moore is a bit too dependent on sales tax revenue from big box development, and frankly that stuff is fleeting. What will happen if (or when) there's a new lifestyle or shopping development put in Norman or SWOKC? 

I was kinda surprised by this, but G Walker is correct that there is actually not that many large parcels land available within the city limits. If I am in Moore city government I would start really pushing for some sort of master plan that shifts away from cookie cutter retail and big box. IMO the city's window for quality development is slowly closing.

----------


## Bobby821

> I thought that too, but Moore actually has a little bit more room to expand. Once it reaches critical mass, if the interest is still there, you will then see older, run down neighborhoods start to be torn down and new, higher density redevelopment take place.


What area-areas of Moore have the older, run down neighborhoods you are referring to? Just curious.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> What area-areas of Moore have the older, run down neighborhoods you are referring to? Just curious.


I can't name any right off of memory, but I go through Moore quite often as I work right at I-240 and Shields and have passed by some areas that could use a little sprucing up. By that, I mean, complete redevelopment of the properties. I'll make note of them next time I pass through.

----------


## Bobby821

> I can't name any right off of memory, but I go through Moore quite often as I work right at I-240 and Shields and have passed by some areas that could use a little sprucing up. By that, I mean, complete redevelopment of the properties. I'll make note of them next time I pass through.


Yeah, I was trying to think of some areas myself that's why I posed my question to you.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> Yeah, I was trying to think of some areas myself that's why I posed my question to you.


It's cool. I'm looking on maps right now to see where exactly I can think of. Overall, Moore is a very nice city, so I'm having to think.

I hope you didn't take my original comment in a way that would look like I was saying Moore is blighted and run down. That is not what I meant.

----------


## Bobby821

> It's cool. I'm looking on maps right now to see where exactly I can think of. Overall, Moore is a very nice city, so I'm having to think.
> 
> I hope you didn't take my original comment in a way that would look like I was saying Moore is blighted and run down. That is not what I meant.


No, I agree there are some area that need rehabbing but mostly north of 12th street, I live in the area between NW 27th and 12th

----------


## JesStang

> What area-areas of Moore have the older, run down neighborhoods you are referring to? Just curious.


Janeway. The further north you go.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

From Moore Monthly




> Moore City Council Votes to Extend SW 11th Street to Plaza Towers Elementary
> 
> MOORE, Okla. -  The Moore City Council voted unianimously Monday to begin a project that will extend southwest 11th Street to Plaza Towers Elementary School.
> 
> After the tornado, when we began to look at that area," said Moore City Manager Steve Eddy. "We realized that we might have an opportunity to reimagine some of the area.
> 
> Seventeen months ago, this typical neighborhood road was in the midst of one of the areas hit hardest by the May 20th tornado. Now surrounded by acts of recovery, southwest 11th Street in the neighborhood surrounding Plaza Towers Elementary is about a begin a recovery project of its own.
> 
> We looked at it and realized that, some of the west neighborhood over around Penn Lane and west of the creek, you had to drive around or walk all the way around on the north side to get to school, said Eddy. A lot of kids still walk to school in that area, so we thought it would be important to both help that neighborhood recover quicker and to have more of a sense of neighborhood with the school being new in the area if we extended that roadway.
> ...

----------


## Plutonic Panda

MOORE, Okla.- The reconstruction of Broadway Street from Northwest 5th Street to Northwest 12th Street is just about complete. 
“We are all but done," said City of Moore Assistant City Manager Stan Drake. "We are doing dirt work, leveling, and laying sod along the curb lines and the sidewalks. In all, that will probably take another 10 days to two weeks.”

The project was initially set to be complete around the start of the school year. However, Drake said that during the construction process a number of unexpected discoveries led to delays. 

- See more at: News | Moore Monthly

----------


## Plutonic Panda

19th and Broadway




> MOORE, Okla.- A high profile project, the construction of the new Sam's Club is making quick progress. However, that soon won't be the only construction going on near the busy intersection of 19th Street and Broadway.
> 
> “We will start the reconstruction of 19th Street and Broadway, along with the onramp for northbound traffic onto I-35,” said Assistant City Manager Stan Drake. 
> 
> Drake said that the City of Moore recently received the final engineering plans for the project, and construction crews will begin work on the intersection within the next two weeks. 
> 
> “Basically what we are doing is moving traffic through that corridor faster than we are today," said Drake. "We are generating dual left turn lanes at the northbound, southbound and eastbound leg of North Broadway. Then, we are creating dual turn lanes for the eastbound traffic there on the east side of I-35 that are getting on the northbound on-ramp. So we will also have to widen the ramp there to two lanes. Then there is lane widening along that pathway from Broadway to the I-35 interchange.”
> 
> There have also been some construction changes regarding the location of the new Sam's Club gas station, originally set to be built on the southeast corner of the intersection. 
> ...

----------


## Zuplar

Lots of good news here. Glad they will be adding a turning lane on part of 19th. Only a matter of time before most of it is this way.

News | Moore Monthly

----------


## Plutonic Panda

News | Moore Monthly




> MOORE, Okla.- Road construction on Telephone Road is set to shutdown a portion of the roadway to all traffic. 
> 
> "The existing road is a two-lane roadway. We are building a three-lane road with sidewalks," said Assistant City Manager Stan Drake. 
> 
> In fact, big changes and travel delays are coming as crews begin to rebuild Telephone Road from SW 4th Street to NW 5th Street. 
> 
> "This is a local collector. It carries a lot of local traffic, and it has been in bad condition for a number of years," said Drake. "And that is the way that we operate, we try to fix the worst first. Telephone Road, with the amount of traffic that it carries and the condition of the roadway, it was time to tear it out and rebuild it."
> 
> Right now, utility companies are onsite relocating exisiting utilities and construction that will shut down all through traffic on the busy roadway will begin within the next month. 
> ...

----------


## Plutonic Panda

City Council Approves Construction of Mitigation Wall along I-35 - See more at: News | Moore Monthly

----------


## Plutonic Panda

I guess I'll just put this here since it's a road project.




> Proposition one for a four-lane bridge at South 34th Street over Interstate 35 passed with 57% of residents voting in favor of the bridge.
> 
> “It is going to take some time to get the engineering plans, right away acquisitions and approvals done. So we are not talking about right away,” said Eddy. “We are probably talking about a year or so before we can even begin to think about construction. So it is going to be awhile.”
> 
> - News | The Moore Daily

----------


## sharpshooter

And here is your bill.

----------


## bucfan1512

Wow that graph really puts it into perspective.

----------


## s00nr1

FYI - The 4th street railroad crossing will be closed 11/10-11/14 but I haven't heard why.

----------


## Easy180

> And here is your bill.


So $10 a month for larger homes down to $5 a month toward the end...Folks in $250k homes shouldn't even blink at that chart

----------


## sharpshooter

I'm in the 250K category and I blink. Blinking is how I got there.

You do realize that in the next election cycle there will be another "worthy project" that will need funding. (Talk is the underpass on 4th street is the next big ticket item.) This will continue as long as voters keep approving every tax increase that is proposed. Keep in mind this is just City Of Moore business. Cleveland County needs projects funded. The State needs projects funded. Uncle Sam will need increases in their cut of your paycheck. Social Security, Medicare, Medicaid, are all going broke. It's slow death by a thousand small cuts. Every slick salesman that was ever born uses the analogy that for just the cost of a  ______________  every month (fill in the blank with movie ticket, cheeseburger, pizza, etc) you can have this project funded. If you buy into that line of reasoning then you're drinking the Kool-Aid.

----------


## Easy180

I hear ya sharpshooter but this is one well worth the $10 per month going down to a five spot.  It is a necessity given the growth in Moore surrounding 19th.  Already terrible now just wait til Sam's Club opens.

----------


## seaofchange

> I hear ya sharpshooter but this is one well worth the $10 per month going down to a five spot.  It is a necessity given the growth in Moore surrounding 19th.  Already terrible now just wait til Sam's Club opens.


I live in the neighborhood that is the absolute closest to any development on the western side of I-35 (across from the Fairways). Traffic is absolutely ridiculous at times, and has progressively been getting worse as more things are constructed. This is an absolute necessity, as several years ago I used to not blink about "going over the bridge", and now it can take up to 20 minutes depending on the time of day.

----------


## bucfan1512

> So $10 a month for larger homes down to $5 a month toward the end...Folks in $250k homes shouldn't even blink at that chart


I think saying someone shouldn't blink at that amount just because they have a nice home is a slippery slope.  As sharpshooter said where does it stop in the future for the "next" project.

----------


## Robert_M

> FYI - The 4th street railroad crossing will be closed 11/10-11/14 but I haven't heard why.


Supposedly BNSF is doing some work on the crossing which apparently they can do at their leisure. From the City's facebook page:

The work on 4th street is being done by the BNSF railroad and the city does not control the timing of their work. Also we were not aware of the railroad's plan for the repairs when we started the 19th & Broadway project. - City Manager Steve Eddy.

----------


## bucfan1512

They are responsible for fixing the level issues with the pavement correct?  So if that is true that is something good to take from this

----------


## Robert_M

Correct they would be responsible for leveling the grade and this is most likely what they are doing since it is suppose to be a week.

----------


## s00nr1

I have zero problem detouring to Main St for my drive to work if it means getting the grade repaired on the 4th St. crossing.

----------


## Easy180

> I think saying someone shouldn't blink at that amount just because they have a nice home is a slippery slope.  As sharpshooter said where does it stop in the future for the "next" project.


Probably when they put up one dumb enough to get shot down..I guess I'm not the only one that felt that amount wasn't life changing

----------


## Plutonic Panda

City of Moore going through growing pains, construction frustrating drivers | KFOR.com

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Traffic troubles in Moore | Oklahoma City - OKC - KOCO.com

----------


## Zuplar

To be honest, that whole area has been a nightmare for some time. I can't wait until it's all finished though, cause I really do like shopping over there.

----------


## s00nr1

The 4th St railroad crossing will be closed another week due to "weather delays." Those tend to happen when you put a simple project off until mid-November (BNSF).

----------


## bille

So the property tax was passed (we all knew it would) and we'll be getting a bridge.  So say, five years from now we'll have a new bridge over 34th street.  By that time I anticipate traffic will be at a high mark of frustration for many traveling that area and a bridge sans on/off ramps will only slightly curb the road rage.  Any idea why they didn't include on/off ramps in the prop?  It was going to pass either way, ESPECIALLY if there was going to be I35 access.  

Anybody else think that by the time the bridge is underway there will be more serious discussions over the 19th street overpass, on/off ramps, and service roads?

----------


## sharpshooter

> Any idea why they didn't include on/off ramps in the prop?


I think I remember seeing a post in one of the threads here where someone said that if Moore built the bridge, then ODOT may at least partially fund the cost of the the on/off ramps at a later date.

----------


## menos

> Any idea why they didn't include on/off ramps in the prop?


South of 19th to Tecumseh in Norman is considered Rural by ODOT. They have rules about how close ramps can be in 'Rural' areas. The state would have to reclassify that stretch as Urban to allow more ramps.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

*City Council Approves Start of Engineering Plans for Multiple Intersection Improvements*

- See more at: News | The Moore Daily

----------


## Plutonic Panda

*City of Moore to Participate in I-35 Corridor Traffic Study*

News | The Moore Daily

----------


## Easy180

> *City of Moore to Participate in I-35 Corridor Traffic Study*
> 
> News | The Moore Daily


Let me save em money and just recommend they drive round Moore from 19th to north of Indian Hills for a couple hours. Study costs $10 and they have everything they need to know.

----------


## jn1780

> *City Council Approves Start of Engineering Plans for Multiple Intersection Improvements*
> 
> - See more at: News | The Moore Daily


This probably explains why 7-11 hasn't been rebuilt yet.

----------


## Robert_M

City of Moore posted that a trailer damaged the railroad crossing at 4th Street and it will be closed indefinitely until they can make repairs.

South 4th Street - HWY 37 Closed at Railroad Crossing

----------


## Plutonic Panda

News | The Moore Daily

34th St. bridge plans set. It should be starting construction by spring of 2017.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Possible 4th St. underpass for the railroad tracks: News | The Moore Daily

----------


## MagzOK

I-35 / S. 19th St in Moore is just a total mess.  With all that right-of-way land in the intersection and all the planners could come up with is the mess they did?

----------


## u50254082

> I-35 / S. 19th St in Moore is just a total mess.  With all that right-of-way land in the intersection and all the planners could come up with is the mess they did?


IMHO, the city just got very population dense in a very short window of time when they built the 2 fancy apartment complexes (one on the east side of 35 south of the Ross/JCP shopping center, the other off 19th street across from Target). Aside from this, it seems like most of the recent residential building in the area has been low density high cost neighborhoods (not counting the rebuilt neighborhoods that were hit by the 2013 tornado).

That interchange wasn't too bad 3 years ago, but now is just a nightmare with local traffic plus all the people who stop off on their way to visit one of the stores or restaurants.

I'm a bit torn. As a Moore resident, I like seeing the city grow since it brings in new stores and restaurants, but getting around just isn't as easy. They really should consider building a bridge over I35 that connects South 34th Street. This would help alleviate a lot of the crossover traffic and leave that I35/19th intersection for people who need to get on/off the highway.

----------


## Roger S

> I'm a bit torn. As a Moore resident, I like seeing the city grow since it brings in new stores and restaurants, but getting around just isn't as easy. They really should consider building a bridge over I35 that connects South 34th Street. This would help alleviate a lot of the crossover traffic and leave that I35/19th intersection for people who need to get on/off the highway.



How long have you been a Moore resident? They raised our property taxes last year to build a bridge over I-35 at 34th Street.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> I'm a bit torn. As a Moore resident, I like seeing the city grow since it brings in new stores and restaurants, but getting around just isn't as easy. They really should consider building a bridge over I35 that connects South 34th Street. This would help alleviate a lot of the crossover traffic and leave that I35/19th intersection for people who need to get on/off the highway.


They are building one. They are working with ODOT and I believe the projected start date is 2017 or 2018 so it is a ways off however they have selected an preferred alternative.

----------


## u50254082

OK. I wasn't aware that the plan had actually passed. Good to know!

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> OK. I wasn't aware that the plan had actually passed. Good to know!


Yeap. I also believe ODOT has shown interest for it to have I-35 access and it originally was not planned for that but there was a study and I believe one was justified. We'll see if they do, however.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

http://m.newsok.com/city-of-moore-pl...6?rotator=true

----------


## u50254082

I have my doubts but I hope they use the opportunity to repave or redo SW 34 between Santa Fe and Western. The current road is an absolute mess and my understanding is that neither Moore or OKC want to take responsibility of fixing it. 

Also Santa Fe south of 34 is becoming bad just outside of the Talavera neighborhood. I've seen ruts develop so deep that cars with low suspension were bottoming out.

----------


## Robert_M

Didn't see a specific topic for 4th Street Railroad crossing so I thought this fit best here.

Moore has released the information for their 2018 Bond Packages which includes a 4th Street railroad underpass for $27,860,000. Other road improvement packages are tied into the 4th Street underpass adding $15,190,033 for a total  $43,050,000 for just Bond Package 1.

The other 4 Bond Packages total an additional $5,565,000.00.  City says it would add $8.00 per year per $100,000 of value.

https://www.cityofmoore.com/2018-bond-election

----------


## Bobby821

I for one will be voting NO for all these. Property taxes are already too high in Moore as it is now!!

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Not sure about how high the property taxes are in Moore but Moore has become a very nice community and becomes more so every time I visit. I’m guessing that’s a result of increased investment which I hope continues with these bond packages.

----------


## Bobby821

> Not sure about how high the property taxes are in Moore but Moore has become a very nice community and becomes more so every time I visit. I’m guessing that’s a result of increased investment which I hope continues with these bond packages.


They are high and it is time to put a stop to it. Time for Moore to become a lower class city and ease off on the dang property taxes. I hope my neighborhood will decline more so my property value will go down and give some relief on the property taxes I pay.

----------


## mblues

> They are high and it is time to put a stop to it. Time for Moore to become a lower class city and ease off on the dang property taxes. I hope my neighborhood will decline more so my property value will go down and give some relief on the property taxes I pay.


If you tell me which street you actually live on I will arrange for some folks to come on over and trash the place out some to help your cause.

----------


## sharpshooter

> The other 4 Bond Packages total an additional $5,565,000.00.  City says it would add $8.00 per year per $100,000 of value.


Robert, a correction: That is $8 per month (not year) per $100K of property value. Ain't it funny the way the City likes to use their own narrative when describing the proposition? We pay our property taxes once a year but the City likes to break it down to a per-month dollar figure to make it more digestible. $8 per month increase sounds a lot better than $96 a year increase when you're trying to sell a proposal to the public.

My view is the 4th St railroad underpass (proposition 1) is far too expensive. Alone, it is $43 million of the total $48 million bond election. Everyone that purchased property East of the tracks knew trains were an inconvenience to be dealt with when you choose to use 4th St.  

My hope is not all 5 propositions will fail due to the overall cost of the entire bond election and that citizens will pass props 2 thru 5.

----------


## s00nr1

> They are high and it is time to put a stop to it. Time for Moore to become a lower class city and ease off on the dang property taxes. I hope my neighborhood will decline more so my property value will go down and give some relief on the property taxes I pay.


Wow what a shortsighted comment. The vast majority of your property taxes are paid to the Moore School District, not the city. Furthermore, how dumb does it sound to hope the value of your biggest investment decreases substantially enough to lower your property tax bill?

----------


## Bobby821

> Wow what a shortsighted comment. The vast majority of your property taxes are paid to the Moore School District, not the city. Furthermore, how dumb does it sound to hope the value of your biggest investment decreases substantially enough to lower your property tax bill?


I don't support Moore Public schools in any way other than my property taxes no kids in school. And I plan on not selling my house so the property value can drop like a rock as far as I am concerned.

----------


## jn1780

> I don't support Moore Public schools in any way other than my property taxes no kids in school. And I plan on not selling my house so the property value can drop like a rock as far as I am concerned.


Why don't you just move out to the outskirts of town with very little services? Your fighting a losing battle if you want very little funding for education, roads, city services, etc. Moore aspires to be like Edmond, you might as well recognize that fact right now. Most owners right or wrong see their home as an investment, and see the obvious connection that well funded school districts have on property values.

When it comes to the railway overpass, that comes down to who wants it, doesn't want it more and actually goes out to vote.

----------


## Robert_M

> Robert, a correction: That is $8 per month (not year) per $100K of property value. Ain't it funny the way the City likes to use their own narrative when describing the proposition? We pay our property taxes once a year but the City likes to break it down to a per-month dollar figure to make it more digestible. $8 per month increase sounds a lot better than $96 a year increase when you're trying to sell a proposal to the public..


Yeah I either miss read it or miss typed it but you are correct it is $8.00 per month.




> My view is the 4th St railroad underpass (proposition 1) is far too expensive. Alone, it is $43 million of the total $48 million bond election.


I agree it seems very expensive especially compared to Robinson Street underpass which was $25 million and $10 million of that was cost to Norman per NewsOK.  It probably has more to due with the space available compared to Norman but Moore residents I don't feel should bare the whole cost.  This underpass would be a benefit to BNSF a great deal and they should contribute to some extent.  I also think ODOT should contribute a portion since 4th Street is a state highway.

I did express my displeasure to the city that they lumped other road projects in with the underpass that are required.  I'm not sure about the other road projects but I know the 34th Street resurfacing and widening was approved by the city in July 2012 and I think it will be something they will have to do regardless with the 34th overpass, new housing construction at Sendera Lakes and Talavera, and the increased traffic going that way from Southmoore.

----------


## drinner-okc

This has been an issue in Moore and a lot of Oklahoma communities. Low Property prices and general cost of living has attracted out-of-staters. They sell their high dollar property in California or elsewhere, buy an equal sized property for a third the money. They are retired, no kids in school.  They vote NO to school bonds, any civil expansion. Had one move across street from moms house. They called police on me for mowing without a grass catcher!  Told officer it was illegal where they were from, officer said 'go back'.

----------


## ChrisHayes

> This has been an issue in Moore and a lot of Oklahoma communities. Low Property prices and general cost of living has attracted out-of-staters. They sell their high dollar property in California or elsewhere, buy an equal sized property for a third the money. They are retired, no kids in school.  They vote NO to school bonds, any civil expansion. Had one move across street from moms house. They called police on me for mowing without a grass catcher!  Told officer it was illegal where they were from, officer said 'go back'.


 If Californians want to move here, they better adapt to there being less of a nanny state than in Cali or they'll never make it.

----------


## u50254082

"Don't California My Oklahoma"

 :Smile:

----------


## yunome12@yahoo.com

Our property taxes went up to pay for the overpass being put in on 34th and I35.  It shouldn't be our job to pay for all of this.  We are taxed to death and the city continues to want more.  I will vote...NO!  Furthermore, the $7,300 I pay per year in property taxes is more than enough.

----------


## ChrisHayes

> Our property taxes went up to pay for the overpass being put in on 34th and I35.  It shouldn't be our job to pay for all of this.  We are taxed to death and the city continues to want more.  I will vote...NO!  Furthermore, the $7,300 I pay per year in property taxes is more than enough.


7300? What's your house valued at??

----------


## BoulderSooner

> 7300? What's your house valued at??


must be 700K or so

----------


## yunome12@yahoo.com

$550k

----------


## catch22

> Our property taxes went up to pay for the overpass being put in on 34th and I35.  It shouldn't be our job to pay for all of this.  We are taxed to death and the city continues to want more.  I will vote...NO!  Furthermore, the $7,300 I pay per year in property taxes is more than enough.


Well who do you want to pay for it? Oklahoma City? Maybe the state of Oklahoma can pay for it? Which means you’re still paying for it. 

I guess we can call Texas and have them pay for it.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Get ready for the orange cones multiple new construction projects coming in the next few years!

https://freepressokc.com/moore-city-...thoroughfares/

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Upcoming projects:




> Engineering presentation – two intersections
> 
> EST’s engineering presentation focused on two intersections within the Broadway and Eastern Avenue Widening project; the Broadway/Tower and 19th intersection as well as the Broadway/Eastern intersection.
> 
> Broadway/Tower and 19th street intersection is not ready to handle future traffic as the city expands. EST recommended several strategies to increase its capacity.  
> 
> The intersection may be widened to accommodate left turn lanes, or it may be completely reconstructed and split. 
> 
> The Broadway/Eastern intersection is a more complex project, as engineers believe traffic will far outpace the current intersection’s carrying capacity and should employ more advanced engineering. 
> ...


- https://freepressokc.com/moore-city-...-zoning-issue/

----------


## bombermwc

Id like to see Eastern shaved down all down the length of Moore. The concrete is so jagged and bumpy now.

----------


## Jesseda

> Id like to see Eastern shaved down all down the length of Moore. The concrete is so jagged and bumpy now.


If they do fix eastern I  would love to see eastern have a center turn lane from n.e27th all the way to s.e19th.

----------


## bombermwc

That would be nice, but im not holding my breathe. That's a WHOLE lot more money. Rush hour seems to be when Eastern is the worst. Especially far north from 240. That line from 27th goes all the way up to The Waters. 

I wish OKC would put a light in at the 240/Eastern junctions too. Same thing, at rush hour, the line waiting to go north is back past The Diamond every day.

----------


## Jesseda

> That would be nice, but im not holding my breathe. That's a WHOLE lot more money. Rush hour seems to be when Eastern is the worst. Especially far north from 240. That line from 27th goes all the way up to The Waters. 
> 
> I wish OKC would put a light in at the 240/Eastern junctions too. Same thing, at rush hour, the line waiting to go north is back past The Diamond every day.


agree. I am in that morning and evening commute on eastern to 240  mon-fri and it is getting really bad. I know there is stop lights planned in the future with the new industrial park development planned on eastern from 240 to 89th

----------


## bombermwc

> agree. I am in that morning and evening commute on eastern to 240  mon-fri and it is getting really bad. I know there is stop lights planned in the future with the new industrial park development planned on eastern from 240 to 89th


Yeah and im not excited about that even though it will totally be needed once that development really gets moving. It was nice to have that 2 mile stretch where you only had the lights at the mile marks. But hey, we're supposed to finally get a gas station up in these parts with this project ... lol.

----------

